# Pedigree



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

im new on reading pedigree. can someone explain how to read a pedigree? not into breeding or anything. just wanna read pedigrees that are posted in gp. :roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

A pedigree is basically the family tree of a dog. Starting with your dog at the far left, it progressively moves to the right, further and further back into the history of your dog. 


The first dog on your pedigree is yours
the second two dogs that have lines going towards your dogs is the parents
The third row is the grandparents of your dog they each connect to either parent
The fourth row is the great grandparents. Each set of dogs is behind the dog it produced.


I wish this site would allow me to post an example in this post, unfortunately it won't line up right. I really hope this helps.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> A pedigree is basically the family tree of a dog. Starting with your dog at the far left, it progressively moves to the right, further and further back into the history of your dog.
> 
> The first dog on your pedigree is yours
> the second two dogs that have lines going towards your dogs is the parents
> ...


ohh okay thank you! i always thought the opposite from left being history to right being newest. i don't have paper for boy but each box represents the bloodline right?  i remember reading that a pedigree sometimes have the names included.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

boy said:


> ohh okay thank you! i always thought the opposite from left being history to right being newest. i don't have paper for boy but each box represents the bloodline right?  i remember reading that a pedigree sometimes have the names included.


Yes and no... this is where it gets really confusing. The way it is SUPPOSED to go... when you buy a dog from a breeder you keep his "kennel name". When people fill out there paper's honestly, they don't change the "kennel name/bloodline name" until you yourself have produced i believe it's 6 generations. Someone may come along and correct me with how many generations.

Often times, people use their own name which makes it difficult for most people to just look at their pedigree and be able to tell what kind of bloodline.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Yes and no... this is where it gets really confusing. The way it is SUPPOSED to go... when you buy a dog from a breeder you keep his "kennel name". When people fill out there paper's honestly, they don't change the "kennel name/bloodline name" until you yourself have produced i believe it's 6 generations. Someone may come along and correct me with how many generations.
> 
> Often times, people use their own name which makes it difficult for most people to just look at their pedigree and be able to tell what kind of bloodline.


so is it bloodline then kennel name? or kennel name then bloodline? in each box


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

boy said:


> so is it bloodline then kennel name? or kennel name then bloodline? in each box


Well, the kennel/owners name is generally the first word in the box. The kennel name is supposed to be the bloodlines name.

one of my dogs is

Island Pride Bullies Indigo .... even though I'm Indigo Bully Connection. Island Pride Bullies produced her.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Well, the kennel/owners name is generally the first word in the box. The kennel name is supposed to be the bloodlines name.
> 
> one of my dogs is
> 
> Island Pride Bullies Indigo .... even though I'm Indigo Bully Connection. Island Pride Bullies produced her.


ohh alrighty thanks. i think i know how to read pedigrees now. im just somtimes confused at all these bloodlines. im noobie at these things :roll:


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Actually most people keep the kennel name from the breeder, on the pup they purchase. then when they breed that dog, they put their own kennel name on the pups.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Bethb2007 said:


> Actually most people keep the kennel name from the breeder, on the pup they purchase. then when they breed that dog, they put their own kennel name on the pups.


haha I've got two generations of Island Pride Bullies. It would have to be another breeding before I can change the names. Thanks for the info though  So, do I stand correct with the 6 generations produced being a bloodline?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

The Sire of my pup was produced by Pratts Pits...but hes owned by SemperFi Bullies...his name is

Pratt's Ooh Rah of SemperFi

The BREEDER goes first...then if you want, the owners name can be finagled in there.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

haha Shantel, I was trying to keep it simple! He's just learning.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

meh...gotta learn it sometime.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If CH is in front of the name the dog is a show champion. GRCH means Grand Champion. There are lots of other titles a dog could have.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

ohh okay. no wonder i always see CH or so. :hammer: so what goes inside a box is either kennel name, breeder, or bloodline right? or all?


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Usually the breeders kennel name or prefix the dogs name and maybe the person who owns it has their name on the end. 
*CH'PR' Fitz Pits Ca Coffe Mocho of Kisme PennHip*
*CH*- the dog is a show Champion
*'PR'* The dog is purple ribbon bred
*Fitz Pits*- The dog was bred by Fitz Pits
*Ca Coffe Mocho* - The dogs name
*of Kisme *- the dog is owned by Kisme
*PennHip *- the dogs hips have been x rayed and sent in to get checked for hip dysplasia

Edit to add.
If after the dogs name it says DNA-P or DNA-VIP it means the dogs DNA is on file or with the VIP the dogs and it's parents DNA is on file which proves those dogs made that puppy.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi boy,
You can put whatever you want to in the boxes on the form to fill out. However, as a rule you usually put the breeders kennels name first, the dogs name 2nd and if you want your kennel name on the end. Example: "Jone's Rex of Boy".

Indigo. That is good of you, to use the original breeders name for 3 gens, if that is what you agreed upon. I have also seen people do that with a famous bloodlines. However, most people start using their own kennel name the 2nd generation. Also, many people will disagree as to when someone has their own bloodline, I have heard people consider it so at three generations all the way to 6 generations. I have also seen "breeders" who breed all their dogs at 1-2 years of age, and have their own bloodline at 6 years in o the breed, which does not impress me much. I would rather see three generations with a steady stream of accomplishments, than 6 generations of pet quality pups.


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

great info on pedigree map. thanks for help! i will try to learn how to read pedigree's slowly but surely :clap:


----------

